# NCNS FINAL



## TallAPGuy (Sep 7, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't standard operating procedure for one's first No Call No Show is to be written up as a corrective action, right? Not be placed on Final warning? I thought that final has always been on the 2nd ncns; did something change or am I wrong?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 7, 2019)

Verbal, depending if you are the good list.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 7, 2019)

It could be final if you’re within 90 I think.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 7, 2019)

Tall and Amanda are correct.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 7, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Verbal, depending if you are the good list.





Amanda Cantwell said:


> It could be final if you’re within 90 I think.





Yetive said:


> Tall and Amanda are correct.


So seeing as I No Call No showed for the very first time - accidentally - last week, i should be getting a corrective at worst, right? Not a final warning like my ETL HR is giving me?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 7, 2019)

TallAPGuy said:


> So seeing as I No Call No showed for the very first time - accidentally - last week, i should be getting a corrective at worst, right? Not a final warning like my ETL HR is giving me?


Its subjective.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Sep 7, 2019)

Depends on the store....


----------



## Yetive (Sep 7, 2019)

If it puts you on a multiple final because you are already on other CAs, it could be.  If it is the only thing, it is a CA.  It really isn't ASANTS.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 7, 2019)

Has the store been having problems with people not showing up?
If so you are a victim of their being annoyed at that.

Do you have a new HR person who is trying to show what a hardass they are?

Have you pissed someone off?

As far as I can tell, Spot lets the stores play fast and loose with these rules.
So as wrong and bad as it might seem ASANTS.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 8, 2019)

Yetive said:


> If it puts you on a multiple final because you are already on other CAs, it could be.  If it is the only thing, it is a CA.  It really isn't ASANTS.


Only attendance related issue I've ever had. I'm on a conduct final related to an app from February, but nothing attendance.



commiecorvus said:


> Has the store been having problems with people not showing up?
> If so you are a victim of their being annoyed at that.
> 
> Do you have a new HR person who is trying to show what a hardass they are?
> ...


Kind of all of the above. Our attendance is trash, so I would have been fine with getting a CA. It was my idiot mistake that misread the schedule and mentally swapped days I was off, but straight to Final feels vindictive and retaliatory. 
I've never gotten along with this ETL-HR, but it came to a head when she flat-out refused to give my background investigator any information regarding my employment, and straight told him that the only way he was getting anything from her or Target in general was with a subpoena, despite him having my notarized release and California State law stating she has to. My BGI went above her head and talked directly to the HRBP and HROC, so they're working on that end, but since then she's been especially cold to me. 
***
TLDR: Sorry, just need a fairly anonymous place to vent.


----------



## Herefora (Sep 8, 2019)

TallAPGuy said:


> Only attendance related issue I've ever had. I'm on a conduct final related to an app from February, but nothing attendance.



NCNS is considered a conduct CA, so I believe it goes to final since it is your 2nd conduct CA within 12 months.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 8, 2019)

it's super petty that none of the other leaders called or texted you to see where you were imo


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 15, 2019)

TallAPGuy said:


> Only attendance related issue I've ever had. I'm on a conduct final related to an app from February, but nothing attendance.
> 
> 
> Kind of all of the above. Our attendance is trash, so I would have been fine with getting a CA. It was my idiot mistake that misread the schedule and mentally swapped days I was off, but straight to Final feels vindictive and retaliatory.
> ...


Shit, the time I did that, when I showed up on the off day I was informed of my mistake loudly and then told to clock my ass in and that's the last I heard of it. Yeah, you ticked someone off.


----------



## Girl2806 (Sep 23, 2019)

What happened with  the app you speak of from February. Just curious.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Girl2806 said:


> What happened with  the app you speak of from February. Just curious.



Me too lol


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 8, 2019)

Yeah, I once came in after my shift ended.

ie. I was usually scheduled evenings. I came in at my normal time, and it turned out I had been scheduled a morning shift that day.

All they did was ask me to be more careful in the future with checking my schedule and had me work the evening shift instead.

But, just because it isn't a mandatory CA or Final, doesn't mean it can't be one.


----------

